
Apple's rising popularity lures hackers - nickb
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c79b814e-a364-11dc-b229-0000779fd2ac.html?nclick_check=1
======
sosuke
I guess there was some truth in the discussions on a wider market makes for a
larger target leading to more deceptive and malicious software on the
platform.

/ _side note if you can't view it straight away_ /

ugh registration required, i bypassed it by copying the URL into my address
bar directly since it is checking for referring site

[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c79b814e-a364-11dc-b229-0000779fd2...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c79b814e-a364-11dc-b229-0000779fd2ac.html)

